# chukars and huns



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

got into some huns today and few more chukars


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice maby one day I can have a few huns in my neck of the woods.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I really like huns, I used to get into them in Idaho and Montana when I was a young wipper-snapper. They are my favorite upland game. Nice work!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good for you!!! Wow that dog looks as tired as it should be with those birds. Where you way up north?


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

In the past, I would get into huns pretty heavy in Idaho. The last couple of years it has been terrible. I hope you got these up North, maybe it means they will be back again in Idaho when I go in a few weeks. Congratulations. I love chasing them around and wish I was there.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Good for you!!! Wow that dog looks as tired as it should be with those birds. Where you way up north?


yea she was a little wore out I let her get a little fat during the off season  
got them in northern BoxElder county.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

duck jerky said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":3pjb43x4]Good for you!!! Wow that dog looks as tired as it should be with those birds. Where you way up north?


yea she was a little wore out I let her get a little fat during the off season  
got them in northern BoxElder county.[/quote:3pjb43x4]
Cool those are pretty and the dog will get back in shape! Half the food and days out=strong healthy dogs for the season!


----------



## wetvet (Oct 20, 2007)

While we're on the subject of Huns, here's a few we picked up in SE Idaho. It was the first outing for the young guy to hunt Huns and I was pretty selective in only taking shots at those that he pointed and held.


----------

